# Problem ze OpenGL

## majorek

Gdy włączam dowolną gre to pojawia mi się błąd:

```
Could not set Video Mode: X11 driver not configured with OpenGL.

Error creating window - Exiting

```

A sterowniki do grafiki mam dobre ( counter strike przez wine wymiata ), problem z tego co widze jest z opengl.

Po instalacji sterów zrobiłem 

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

Mam direct rending : Yes

Karte graficzną mam geforce 4 mx 440 ( stery 9631 )

----------

## Qlawy

te sterowniki na 99% nie wspierają tej karty, jest za stara

sprawdź sobie glxgears - wiem ze to zaden benchmark, ale zawsze cos

----------

## tboloo

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> te sterowniki na 99% nie wspierają tej karty, jest za stara
> 
> sprawdź sobie glxgears - wiem ze to zaden benchmark, ale zawsze cos

 

http://www.nvidia.pl/object/linux_supported_pl.html

Zamiast gadać głupoty lepiej sprawdzić. GeForce2 MX400 _jest wspierany_ - wiem, bo mam i używam.

Poza tym jak można uzyskać direct rendering bez sterowników nvidii? Z tego co wiem, to nouveau jeszcze nie działa.

Co do roblemów z grami, to szukałbym raczej winy po stronie X-ów, ale nie będę się autorytatywnie wypowiadał, bo nie grywam za wiele   :Smile: 

----------

## unK

Z tego, co jest napisane tu → http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers#Legacy wynika, że twoja karta potrzebuje sterowników legacy. Może masz zainstalowane zwykłe i w tym jest problem?

----------

## Paczesiowa

sterowniki ma dobre, w tej wersji co ma jeszcze nie potrzebowal legacy.

----------

## Palio

Nie mówcie, że sterowniki są złe bo są na pewno dobre. GeForce2 MX400 jest wspierany tylko przez serię 96xx. Nawet legacy, ma problemy z MX400. 

Wiem to z własnego doświadczenia, bo też mam taką samą kartę i... ten sam problem.

W każdej innej dystrybucji nie było problemów z grami... Z ciekawości ściągnąłem sobie wersję live Linux-gamers przeznaczoną wyłącznie do gier. Sterowniki te same (seria 96xx) wszystko śmiga jak należy. Przekopiowałem sobie nawet xorg.conf z tamtej distro do gentoo. Nic się nie zmieniło... dalej opengl nie działa

----------

## Qlawy

 *tboloo wrote:*   

>  *Qlawy wrote:*   te sterowniki na 99% nie wspierają tej karty, jest za stara
> 
> sprawdź sobie glxgears - wiem ze to zaden benchmark, ale zawsze cos 
> 
> http://www.nvidia.pl/object/linux_supported_pl.html
> ...

 

a to kuku...   :Rolling Eyes: 

jak ja potrzebowałem to nie chciały działać, trzeba bylo legacy zapodać Oo

sprawdzałeś tego glxgears? albo np quake3? chociaż i to nie jest miarodajne, bo u mnie dla przykładu kompilowany q3 nie dziala - podobny bład -, a binarka bryka, tak samo glxgears dziala jak nalezy, a frozzen buble juz nie, znowu podobny bład - podobny nie znaczy taki sam

PS mam akurat intela nie nv, ale na nv nie mialem takich problemów (bo karta byla o wiele nowsza) i dlatego postawilem na stery ... tyle ode mnie

----------

## majorek

Wersja sterów jest na pewno dobra, ( na ubuntu pod tymi samymi wszystko mi działa ) pozatym jak wspomniałem counter strike pod wine ( na opengl ) smiga aż miło.

----------

## RA6

Na twoim miejscu bym przeinstalował jeszcze raz stery, bo jeśli zmieniałeś kernel i nie reinstalowałeś sterów to taki komunikat się może pojawiać, ale najpierw podaj ustawienia xorg.conf. Trudno coś podpowiedzieć bez tego, bo to jak wróżenie z fusów.

----------

## majorek

Zainstalowałem drivery ponownie i dalej to samo..

Mój xorg:

```
Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "freetype"

   # Load "xtt"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc101"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Card        "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

        Option  "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## v7n

 *majorek wrote:*   

> Zainstalowałem drivery ponownie i dalej to samo..
> 
> Mój xorg:
> 
> ```
> ...

 a w ogóle moja sekcja module wyglada tak

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection
```

----------

## majorek

Zmieniłem i dalej to samo...

----------

## Belliash

1) a jak doladujesz modul glcore?

2) jaki masz xserver?

----------

## majorek

1 ) FATAL: Module glcore not found.

2 ) A jak to sprawdzić ?

----------

## Belliash

 *majorek wrote:*   

> 1 ) FATAL: Module glcore not found.
> 
> 2 ) A jak to sprawdzić ?

 

1) powinno byc GLcore

2) emerge -pv xorg-server => moze masz 1.3 a na ubuntu jest np., 1.2? Wielu ludzi z tego co wiem skarzy sie na 1.3... a moze nie masz USE="dri"?

----------

## majorek

1 ) Jak dałem GLcore to dalej nic

2 ) mam wersje 1.2

----------

